# Texas strikes hard at NJ



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

It started as a quiet, dreary saturday morning in central new jersey. It didn't stay that way for long.

I'm not sure why, but Drob decided that he needed to shake things up a bit. There are times when I am glad that I live in a house that's made of concrete and cement blocks (it really is folks). This morning was one of those days.

Nobody got hurt, I was able to get Trooper (my avatar) to safety outside of the house.

I've been meaning to try one of these Bolivar's for a while now. Thank you sir, you are a true BOTL. It is appreciated. (the yankee said with a suspicious smile on his face).


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Texas is a big state, bro, with more than few BOTL's......


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Great hit! Nice shot glass.

WTG!

:ms NCRM


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

NCRadioMan said:


> Great hit! Nice shot glass.
> 
> WTG!
> 
> :ms NCRM


Very nice! The shot glass is a nice touch!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice one Drob. 


And yep, Texas is a big state.



Stacey


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Nice hit Doyle! 

Joe's got himself a little shotglass collection going


----------



## Mindflux (Dec 5, 2005)

cquon said:


> Texas is a big state, bro, with more than few BOTL's......


hah, another round rock folk


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

That is one great hit....

Gotta love the shot glass.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

Nice hit. Doyle.
Texas ain't a big state...it's a big COUNTRY!!!!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

dartsinsa said:


> Nice hit. Doyle.
> Texas ain't a big state...it's a big COUNTRY!!!!


When I lived there - my friends use to tell me that it was the only state that could legally leave the Union because it was an independant republic that voluntarily joined. I don't know if that's true - I do know that most Texans are pretty proud of where they live.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Fears Confirmed - Texas attacks NJ*

It's an organized barrage - the concrete bunker is still standing, but there is a lot if dust.

My fears have been confirmed - this is an organized attack by a bunch of crazy Texans on the small and humble state of NJ.

Warhorse545 and Dartsinsa both landed heavy blows today. Pictures of the damage are attached. Dartsinsa also took it upon himself to enhance my warcquone - and did a great job of that too! I will wear this shirt proudly - after all, my daughter is a Texan.

I have already dispatched one if the Kangaroo torpedos and I'm burning a RP Edge Maduor Missle as I type. Both of these items represent extremely effective ordenance.

Thank you both - it is way too generous. I just want to say that Texas is way too big a place for me to tame all by myself, but, when I confirm the identity of the Texas Ring Leader.....


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

You deserve every last one of them Joe! So cool a state teaming up on someone! :w


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Glad it got there when it did. USPS did what it was supposed to for a change 

And you deserve it and ya know it. And the Kangaroo sticks are actually kinda nice 

And I am to stupid to be a ring leader


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*

Today, a missle launched by 12Stones landed in Central New Jersey.

The totally hapless victims report a direct hit on the concrete bunker he calls home. The search for the Texan responsible for organization of this brutal attack is ongoing but reports no progress to date. The delivered ordenance include 6 awesome cigars, a large black leather travel humidor and a supply of D.L.Jardines Texas Ranch Recipe 5-Star Rub which will be greatly enjoyed.

A graphic depiction of the missle is attached.

Thank You Bro, it is way too generous - I can't wait to try the rub -may have to cookout tonight even.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*

Glad it finally hit, Joe. You definitely deserve it. Besides, it's time you finally got a taste of your own medicine.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*

Woo hoo!!!!! GO TEXAS!!!!!

Smack that OLD geezer around. Not so tough now that they are ganging up on ya.(is it bad it took three guys to get him,?????)


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Woo hoo!!!!! GO TEXAS!!!!!
> 
> Smack that OLD geezer around. Not so tough now that they are ganging up on ya.(is it bad it took three guys to get him,?????)


In my experience, Texans are a tough lot - but, these folks are still too cowardly to admit who played the role of ring leader. So, that person obviously ain't so tough.

Oh yeah. we are up to four so far. And I'm not sure if all of the varmits have emerged.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



joed said:


> In my experience, Texans are a tough lot - but, *these folks are still too cowardly to admit who played the role of ring leader*. So, that person obviously ain't so tough.
> 
> Oh yeah. we are up to four so far. And I'm not sure if all of the varmits have emerged.


Probably not cowardly, but smart. They are trying to keep you in a state of confusion. First they hide your walker, next they hide your EYES, now that your not looking they sneak in some great choice smokes under the radar. I thought a FOG would have ben better prepared for something like this.

Great job Texas BOTL. I would be proud to call myself a Texan.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



Kayak_Rat said:


> Probably not cowardly, but smart. They are trying to keep you in a state of confusion. First they hide your walker, next they hide your EYES, now that your not looking they sneak in some great choice smokes under the radar. I thought a FOG would have ben better prepared for something like this.
> 
> Great job Texas BOTL. I would be proud to call myself a Texan.


ROFL. Thanks Kayak!

And we aren't stupid enough to divulge the leader of this, for while Texas is a big state, Joed sends big bombs and none of us want to feel the blast no matter where it lands.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



12stones said:


> ROFL. Thanks Kayak!
> 
> And we aren't stupid enough to divulge the leader of this, for while Texas is a big state, Joed sends big bombs and none of us want to feel the blast no matter where it lands.


If it's only the four of you - you better all run and hide!


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



joed said:


> If it's only the four of you - you better all run and hide!


Hey no running here, You hit me first. I had ever right as a Texan to toss a little somehting back. Ya started it 

Stacey


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

You don't scare me. I am married.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



Warhorse545 said:


> Hey no running here, You hit me first. I had ever right as a Texan to toss a little somehting back. Ya started it
> 
> Stacey


I didn't need to go out and get three of my buddies to help.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

*Re: Update: Texas strikes hard at NJ*



joed said:


> I didn't need to go out and get three of my buddies to help.


We ain't sceered!


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

dartsinsa said:


> You don't scare me. I am married.


*ROFLMAO*

This one was too funny!!! Great job guys, again!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Stacey's right, Joe. You started it. I distinctly remember a thread with you sticking your tongue out at Texans. We won't stand for that.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

12stones said:


> Stacey's right, Joe. You started it. I distinctly remember a thread with you sticking your tongue out at Texans. We won't stand for that.


and that...My leetle friend...is what started it. :tg


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

12stones said:


> Stacey's right, Joe. You started it. I distinctly remember a thread with you sticking your tongue out at Texans. We won't stand for that.


And now you know, the rest of the story!


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

12stones said:


> Stacey's right, Joe. You started it. I distinctly remember a thread with you sticking your tongue out at Texans. We won't stand for that.


Well, I still have no recollection of that event - But, :tg :tg :tg

Now - I won't have to say that again. The unidentified ring leader is still a coward.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

joed said:


> Well, I still have no recollection of that event - But, :tg :tg :tg
> 
> Now - I won't have to say that again. The unidentified ring leader is still a coward.


I see that the gloves are going to have to come off...


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

12stones said:


> I see that the gloves are going to have to come off...


Oh, I am more than ready for you.

Are the ring leader? When I lived in Texas, I don't ever think I met a pure blood (or even a Texan want to be for that matter) that would stand for being called a coward - and you probably cheat at cards too. I hope my daughter grows up to be a better Texan than this 

And Kayak_Rat - you better stay out of this one. I won't tolerate any more of you jumping in here to stir things up. I'll slap you so hard...:sl


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

joed said:


> Well, I still have no recollection of that event - But, :tg :tg :tg
> 
> Now - I won't have to say that again. The unidentified ring leader is still a coward.


Discretion is the better part of valor.
But that just hurts.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

dartsinsa said:


> that just hurts.


Love hurts


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

joed said:


> Oh, I am more than ready for you.
> 
> Are the ring leader? When I lived in Texas, I don't ever think I met a pure blood (or even a Texan want to be for that matter) that would stand for being called a coward - and you probably cheat at cards too. I hope my daughter grows up to be a better Texan than this


That does it... :bx


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

There might be four of us, but we ain't no RAT pack.

And calling us names, well, that just won't work either. 

Take your whoopin' like a good little yankee, and we Might
leave you alone.


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

joed said:


> Oh, I am more than ready for you.
> 
> Are the ring leader? When I lived in Texas, I don't ever think I met a pure blood (or even a Texan want to be for that matter) that would stand for being called a coward - and you probably cheat at cards too. I hope my daughter grows up to be a better Texan than this
> 
> *And Kayak_Rat - you better stay out of this one. I won't tolerate any more of you jumping in here to stir things up. I'll slap you so hard...:sl*


Better check those depends old man. Might need a new change pretty soon.:fu


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I spent a couple years in NJ building a business.
Sure was easy getting the gals to notice me with a Texas accent.
Guess they ain't used to real men up there.
:r


----------



## Warhorse545 (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like the Kangaroo sticks got him all bouncy and now he wants to :bx 


And name calling and sticking tongue out. I tall ya what is this world coming to. 


Stacey


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Better check those depends old man. Might need a new change pretty soon.:fu


Mr. Kayak_Rat,

I thought that I was being pretty clear when I asked you to stay out of this little altercation with the Texans.

It is true that they are proving to be a tougher lot than I expected. I was sure that my taunts would have caused the ring leader to step forward and identify himself or herself by now simply to defend the honor of his coherts. But, I was wrong.

I extend my sincere apologies to the honorable Texas Brotherhood. They have my thanks and appreciation for their generosity. Their galantry has earned them immunity from retaliation. I have respect for the jungle and will not be the cause of war or other unrest.

You, however, have blatantly disregarded a clear message of warning. You behave like a rabbid dog. I am going to have to put you down like a rabbid dog! I also owe that to the jungle. I can't be more clear.


----------



## chip (Jan 18, 2006)

I don't belive I have ever been apologized too, complimented, and insulted all at the same time before.
Dang...you are good.


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

dartsinsa said:


> I don't belive I have ever been apologized too, complimented, and insulted all at the same time before.
> Dang...you are good.


Might could be...


----------

